# Motorhome Ownership after 2 months



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Have owned my motorhome now for 2 months, fulltiming in it and for the most part it's been a positive experience. However there are days where things seem to conspire against you and today is such a day so I thought I would vent a little on this forum.

Since owning the motorhome have made one major upgrade, the additional of Gaslow which I'm very happy with. Next Friday I will be upgrading my leisure battery capacity from 1 x 75Ah battery to 2 x 85Ah batteries. Currently I use campsites about 3 times a week and wild camp the the other 4.

Not everything has been that smooth though and I've had more issues than I would hope for in such a short space of ownership. 

Firstly there was a problem with the alternator not charging the leisure battery which people on here kindly helped me with, a blown fuse near the vehicle battery the result. 

Now I have an issue with the windscreen washer motor. I've done a little research and it does not seem to be the fuse. It seems Ducatos can suffer rusty electrical terminals so will have to check that and the motor itself when I have time!

The electric step also stopped working, again could be fuse but not had time to check. After years of having Japanese cars which were totally reliable I'm hoping this is not a sign of things to come with motorhome ownership.

On my blog (address under signature) I've done a list of the things I like about motorhoming and the things I don't like. A couple of the things I don't like have been getting to me recently. Last night I was on a Camping and Caravanning Club site and my EHU lead was trailling on the grass. These leads are a real pain, they always seem to get knotted and every time I go to put it away it's covered in moisture and dirt which gets me dirty after I've had my shower. The idea of getting a solar panel to avoid the need to connect to the national grid is beginning to appeal.

The other dislike is laundry. For the most part I've been using the washer and dryer at my father's when I visit. Last night I thought I would try a hand wash at the campsite. I used the campsite dryer for 40 minutes but still the clothes were very damp so I hung them around the motorhome overnight. This morning they were still damp so I went to use the dryer again. The room claims to be open from 8:00am but at 9:20am it was still locked! Ended up trying to dry it outside the motorhome on drying rack which promptly got blown over getting some of the clothes dirty again. So I'll be throwing out the drying rack as I have no time for things that don't work!

It seems I also managed to overfill my fresh water tank last night even though the guage said otherwise. I suspected something when there was a funny smell and then I noticed the toilet was filling with water. Checked the tank this morning and drained some out by turning kitchen tap on. When I am next on a site I think I will have to completely drain the tank and refill. 

On subject of taps when I try and get hot water it seems to splutter like crazy for quite some time before working. It might be air in the system but how can I fix this problem? I'm also unimpressed by the general flow from taps and shower. The pump is submerged in the freshwater tank. Could this need cleaning or adjusting? Can I change it for a more powerful one? Also is there a shower head people can recommend that will give me a proper shower? I've seen some called Oxygenics but not sure if they are just a gimmick. 

Anyway rant over, I'm still new to this and I'm determined to find solutions to problems so I can continue the lifestyle. 

Gary


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Your laundry will need spin drying before they go into a tumble drier. We always pay for the machine wash, but make sure we have a full load to launder, and I mean a FULL load!

Use pegs on the drying rack or rig up a clothes line. if you have a roll out awning its simple to stretch some line across the frame.

get a reel for your hook up lead and a thick bin liner to carry it in.

Electrics aren't up my street.

Take out the pump and check for obstructions, also the connecting pipe.

When you first fill the water tank from empty it will always splutter as the water pushes the air in front of it.

The best shower heads are those with a trigger control on them. Don't expect a full domestic shower experience, although my motorhome's shower is equal to the instantaneous electic shower at home.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Gary

Thanks for sharing the ups and downs.

I can't really help with the van-specific things. For clothes drying, you can get a small rotary drier which sits on a tripod, which can be tent-pegged into the ground :wink:

With my EHU lead, UncleNorm showed me the way when I first met him in France - use an old tea towel, and as you're gathering it in, wipe along the cable with the tea towel. Then, when it's all wound up, tie the tea towel around the loops to stop it spreading out again.

And yes, definitely get a solar panel - the biggest you can fit on the roof and that you can afford.

Gerald


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

All good stuff from Spacerunner.

It should be possible to fill your water tank to the neck without that causing a problem, something is wrong and need checking out. What was the problem when it was full.

Your windscreen washers: can you hear the little motor in the pump running when you try to operate them, if so it is not a fuse, if not it may be. Some granular windscreen wash products can gum the pump and the nozzles up, it may be that.

Clothes drying, if you have room I recommend a small spin dryer, it will get them much nearer to dry than a washing machine spin. We have one of these http://www.applianceconsultants.co.uk/white-knight-28007t-36kg-gravity-spin-dryer-6733-p.asp and use a little camping washing machine with it. We usually dry the clothes outside pegging the drying frame to the ground, when the weather is wet our drying frame fits in the shower. The clothes usually dry overnight after being spun leaving the shower free for the next morning.

The switches on the electric steps do give bother, a search here should find a solution.

Full timing does take a little getting used to but when you have worked out the best way to do things to suit you it get easier.

Keep asking questions if we are helping you. Good luck, Alan.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Spluttering hot water might just be your boiler filling?

As to not enough water pressure: the Hymer pumps are quite powerful, so maybe it needs replacing. Or, you might have the same problem I had, which was that the the plastic thing the water pump connects to was cracked and part of the water flowed straight back into the tank. Worth checking, just take the lid off the tank, open the tap and see if any water is "escaping".


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Gary, I'm so glad you're feeling your full timimg is a positive experience and even living in a house you have similar sorts of days.

I know what you mean about the electric cable. My husband has always grumbled and spent time trying to get the thing untangled. This winter he has had the symptoms of Rheumatoid Arthritis so I've had to take on many tasks including the electric cable. I have an old towel which I hold and it wipes the cable as I'm feeding it into our large washing/washing-up bucket, after a couple of times the cable coils easily now. I then just lift the bucket into the shower area.

I think using the washing machine on site would be your best bet. We have a twintub but as we're not off to work each day it just becomes part of the weekly activities. I do have a rotary washing line which is light and ours pegs down to the ground.

Enjoy your Motorhome and I'm sure you'll continue to fine tune things for some time. I like your attitude if it doesn't work get rid.

Jan


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

When the washers wouldn't work on my old Citroen Relay it turned out that the pipe had somehow got kinked and trapped behind the washer bottle in the left side of the engine bay.

A nip down to Halfords for replacement pipe fixed that.

On my Astra the fuses blows if the bottle ices up and I try to use it in Winter.

In the cold spell Halfords ran out of the fuses as its was such a common thing.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

EHU cable...

The wire has a 'lay' (in the same way that rope has) it would take 30secs to demonstrate but words will take a little longer :wink:

Always start coiling from the same end of the cable.

The method is to lay a coil over one hand (about a foot/300mm diameter is ideal), lay the second coil over the hand... it may need a slight twist between the fingers to get it to lay without kinks/bends... continue adding loops until the cable is fully wound. Wrap the last foot/300mm or so around the coils and connect the plug to the socket.

If your cable already has unwanted kinks simply lay it out on the ground, run your hands along it gradually driving the kinks to one end.... take your time!

Mucky Mitts... an old pair of rigger's or industrial 'rubber' gloves will save your hands.... wet or dry :wink:

Edit: happy to show anyone who's visiting the Peterborough show...
(I'm not camping but live nearby)


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*full timing negatives*

HI Gary,

|Just been reading your web site and found it really interesting

In the meantime heres my thoughts on your woes.

Two leisure batteries well worth the expense. Using one fulltime was going to end in tears. 

Electric step / dirty connection , or dodgy fuse......do a search on here its pretty common, thing with alot of different vans. :roll:

Fiat wiper motor......enough said . Luckily they didn't work on the saturn moon rocket....workmen like but like being in the Scouts ,
always be prepared. Ours totally sheered in France , but we can only put it down to bad luck. :x

The Hymer water gauge ...... again very hit or miss , and would seem the electrical contacts inside the fresh/ waste tanks need to be cleaned...........how .....i,m not sure... :lol:

A good place to look for campsites .....www.campsites.uk,

Agree with what alot of others have said on here , CC&C and CC are getting very expensive, but good for CS/CL,s.. :wink: :arrow:

Good luck

Dinger


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi Garry
the only way to stop our Hymer taps spluttering was to bleed out the air by running the taps but it had to be done on a hill with the front of the van down the hill, the steeper the hill the quicker it was.

joe


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

EHU cable -

As Gerald and Graham said, there is a simple technique that stops it tangling and enables you to coil and dry it properly after use. 

Reverse that to uncoil straight and stop it kinking. 

I learned how to do this as a young lad when I was in the Boy Sprouts. Cables are not that different from ropes. In very low temperatures the EHU cable does get rather stiff so it helps ease of coiling/ uncoiling to keep it a bit warmer. 


SD


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Although we dont live in the van we tend to go for longer holidays, e.g. 3-4 weeks at a time. We found that the laundry was the most difficult part, site machines cost a fortune to use and sometimes dirty or there aren't any not in use. We bought a small camping washing machine that uses very little power so we often use it off the inverter. However, clothes took days of sunshine to dry off, we had a spinner in the garage that SWMBO bought as a rush purchase when our house washer broke down and we were awaiting delivery of a new one. Surprisingly it doesnt take up much room in the garage of the van and it spins the clothes to something huge like 2800RPM. They come out nearly dry and we either hang them on a rotary line which has its own tripod (also used for sat dish) or there is a rack fitted in the shower compartment that slides out to allow clothes to hang over that. Even in the ice and snow we had in January we managed to dry the clothes just using the rack in the shower. Luckily there is a hot air outlet there so this helped to dry them out but make sure you leave the hatch or window on vent slightly to let the moist air escape.

As for the EHU lead, I not only found it a pain in the a** to coil but the coiling action for a 25m lead really made my arms ache and by the end I could barely hold the cable. My hands would also end up covered in mud so we bought one of these orange cable reels. Not only does it make coiling the cable easy but it also keeps the garage a lot tidier. We always found that the cable would get knotted up in a chair or around the level ramps or just about anything that it could get stuck around. Like yourself, we hardly used to bother with the fuss of it for one night because it was such a hassle. But we find this reel a lot easier. 

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bits*

Hi

Hand washed laundry, then hand wrung out should not be put in a tumble dryer! Wring things out by hand and leave overnight to dry and then maybe finish off in the dryer.

I have a rotary clothes arier from Johns Cross. Take care to buy one with loops in the legs so that you can peg it down - many do not have this facility and so tip over.

Another alternative is some washing line fastened to the motorhome mirror and then pegged to the ground. You can't bet much on though.

For the cable, I use one of these.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/mains-cable-keeper-p-913.html

I have an old pillow case in the boot that I use to hold the cable if it is dirty and wet etc.

Russell

PS - I get my washing machine fitted soon - so you can do your laundry!!!!!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Agree with all comments.

They have forgotten 1 thing, You shouldnt leave clothes out overnight as they will get wet with Dew etc.


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for replies. In answer to some of the points when I pull the lever the washer motor makes no sound, it's not a case of blocked jets. 

I will ask the guy who is fitting the leisure batteries to take a look at the step, hopefully it's something simple. 

The overfilling of the tank, it's interesting to hear you can fill them to the brim. All I know is that everything was fine until I filled mine to the filler neck and then suddenly water is appearing in the toilet bowl. I drained it off by opening the hatch to the cassette mutiple times but more would appear. Finally after turning on taps for a while it seems to have stopped. Not sure if this overfilling also caused the smell but seems to much of a coincidence to me. Trouble is I'm not even sure about the origin of the smell, I have a feeling it's from the kitchen sink so have just emptied the grey water. Is it worth putting some Milton down the sink?

Interesting to hear some of the solutions about how to use the EHU lead. I might have a look at the reel option as it really is a bug bear of mine. 

As for the water pressure generally I will have a look to see if water is escaping the pump. It's good to hear that Hymer pumps are usually reasonably powerful. I'm not expecting power shower but if I can get close to the shower from electric type shower at home I'd be happy. At the moment it's barely usable. Most of the time I shower at the campsite or at work but when I leave the UK in late June for Europe I need a decent shower. 

The spluttering happens every time I open the tap. Eventually it does stop but if I then try again later in the day the spluttering starts again. Sounds like air is constantly getting into the system. Happy to try the opening taps whilst on hill idea but the fact it keeps happening leads me to believe there is a problem somewhere where air gets in. 

Will have to find a solution for laundry if touring. Don't have room for washers and dryers. To be honest I don't mind hand washing but it's hard to get as much moisture out as you would from a machine. Will look at a dryer though, a machine and the rotary type you peg down. The collapsible one I have is useless because that's exactly what it does, collapse. 

I guess it takes time to find ways to adapt when it's all new. I will get there with peoples advice and help. It's just that sometimes when a few things all go wrong at the same time you want to let off some steam. 

Gary


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Further update the problem with water filling the toilet bowl is still happening. I've had to empty the cassette once already and worry that I will be emptying the cassette at least daily at this rate!

I've read another post on here about thetford toilets weeping and some have said the electric valve is to blame. 

I know what people say about these problems can also happen with home ownership but getting a little fed up with so many little faults in such a short time. Wish the Japenese built motorhomes, they really know how to build something that works properly. 

Gary


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Gary, if your toilet is electric flush taking the fuse out may stop this till you fix it. On most there is a fuse in the cassette compartment. You can flush with some water from the tap for now.

I fear you will have to get used to fixing minor problems, they are normal, just like a house really, Alan.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I dont know exactly what the valve on the toilet looks like, but it most likely will just have some dirt or limescale on its seat, so if you can remove it and clean it you may be sorted. 

Get yourself a big solar panel or 2. Our current van has 2 x 110A panels and it has saved us from cancelling a show, as our charger has packed up and we will rely on them next weeknd at Peterborough.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

The spluttering happens every time I open the tap. Eventually it does stop but if I then try again later in the day the spluttering starts again. Sounds like air is constantly getting into the system. Happy to try the opening taps whilst on hill idea but the fact it keeps happening leads me to believe there is a problem somewhere where air gets in.
___________________________________________


Gary,

You might want to check that there is a non-return valve fitted between the pump and the rest of the pipe leading to the taps. Mine is actually in the tank just above the pump.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
The windscreen washer motor I can help you with, don't do domestics! :roll: 

When I brought my van out of its winter hibernation, the windscreen washer motor was the only casualty, I put the tester on the wires to the motor and power was there.

I took the van into my local garage, they ordered the part and one hour later it was delivered and in less than ten minuets it was fitted and working courtesy of a very nice man.

Cost including fitting £32.00


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Gary going back to cable.

I use a blue bag from ikea, cheap but I find just the right size for my cable. 

I have two lenghts of Arctic cable, one 15 metre with Male on one end & female on the other in 2.5mm in blue. And a second 10 metre in yellow with male & female. You can use both or either, and they drop straight in the bag wound up. You can have the loops fairly big and the beauty is the bag contains them so well. I also have all my other connectors in there as well.

TLC sell the cable 2.5mm @ £1.19 a metre plugs & couplers also available & weatherproof.

Ian


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Further update. I've had to turn off the 12V supply from the control panel above the habitation door to stop the water from seeping into the toilet bowl.

As for the water pump I've had a look at it. It seems to be making the right noise and there is no evidence of water escaping back into the tank. Not sure if there is a non return valve. I used my mobile to record a couple of videos of the pump, the kitchen tap and the shower so you can see just how bad the flow rate is. The video files are larger than allowed here as attachments so I've had to upload them to YouTube and give links:











The water flow rate is unacceptable but I'm not sure why. I'd be willing to change the pump for a more powerful one but from what others are saying the Hymer pump should be OK if working correctly.

Gary


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Try bleeding your water system. Put all taps to red position and turn all of them on at once. Start with the sink then the shower then the kitchen, run until no spluttering.
Looked at the youtube links and your shower is a quarter of pressure from my Hymer, could be your pump but bled system first.
Kim


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Kim,

Thanks for looking at the vids, fact you are a Hymer owner gives me some kind of reference as to what I should expect. Whilst I cannot see a fault with the pump I might replace it with the highest flow rate one I can find which seems to be about 15 litres per minute for submersible. 

I've had all 3 taps on set to hot and with all 3 working I barely get a dribble. If I left all 3 on this setting I don't think water would ever come through properly no matter how long I wait. 

Even if the replacement pump does not fix the problem at least I can carry it as a spare for my European trip. 

Thanks

Gary


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm not a Hymer owner, but that pump looks very small. My Arto has been converted to an external Sureflow pump that is about five times the size of yours!. Converting to an external pump looks to be quite simple and I believe they are generally much more reliable. Your water flow is terrible, there is definately a fault there somewhere. The spluttering you are getting is caused by water running back into the tank, it should not be able to do that, so again a fault. Without ever having seen a Hymer pump, my guess is that yours has been changed to a cheap replacement and that is what is causing both issues.

The loo. Do a search on here, I know I have read a thread about exactly that problem, and the solution, before.

HTH

Val


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've just replaced the submersible pump in our new Adria Twin as the flow rate was poor and the Thetford flush was inadequate.

The original pump fitted was a Reich one and I bought another Reich one that looks identical but is 18 litres/min compared to probably 12l/m for the original and the flow rates are now much better.

I got it from Towsure for about £22. I also bought a Reich trigger shower head which enables us to get the temperature right on the tap and keep the hot/cold mix setting constant which is far better and safer as the hot water on the Truma is set dangerously high when on electric.

HTH
Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

I have never seen one of those pumps - does it live in the water tank all the time?

Re the step - this could be a matter of removing (even I can do this) and spraying with WD40 or cleaning as necessary.

Is your toilet quiet or, if you listen very carefully, can you here the pump running?

Russell


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Had a look at my current water pump just to see if I could find the spec. Some have said here that the pump looks small but the spec actually seems good, 20 litres per minute rate which seems to be better than the Whale and Reich models I've seen online.

Here is a link to my model of pump:

http://cometpumps.biz/vip_plus.htm

I've read that the flow rate is only one indicator of performance so if there is anyone in the know what other things should I look for when selecting a pump? Does the size of the pump have any impact? What about the BAR that some pumps quote?

I've decided to buy another pump and change it to see if it fixes my problem, if it doesn't at least I have a spare.

So what submersible pump would you buy?

Thanks

Gary


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

This is not the original pump, and therefore might explain the very poor flow rate you get (as per youtube).

Try replacing it with a Reich double pump, which is OE for Hymer, like this one:
ebay link

(BTW I don't know the Ebay seller so can't recommend or otherwise, this is just meant to show the pump.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Just a thought and maybe it has been mentioned in this thread before but is it possible that there could be a kink or blockage somewhere in the pipework? 

Ian


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*hymer Problems*

Hi Gary

You are sounding a bit despondent.....so firstly put the kettle on or have a beer.

I to have a Hymer and things unfortunately do go wrong , normally when its least convenient , but overall once you have got the water working , life will seem better ........but i do agree its a bloody pain trying to solve certain silly problems, but its not the end of the world.I,m very luck Lady Dinger is more practical than me, but i do try and work things out for myself.

As others have said i watched the video, and the flow rate from your pump definitely does not look right. For the sake of £30.00 buy the Riech/ German make as others have suggested...19/20L per minute . Connect it up and see if there is a visible difference , which i,ma sure there will be. ... :wink: ...If it does work buy another one as a spare, and donate the existing one to the parts bin.

Once the water system is working , go outside and practice coiling the mains lead....... :lol:

Last but not least Haynes ( I think) publish a manual that covers all things " motorhome " and i can thoroughly recommend it. I will look tonight for the ISDN number a send a PM. It covers a the the things that need servicing replacing on a van and will at least give you some insight to solve your problems.

Good Luck

Dinger


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*hymer Problems*

Gary I have a similar Hymer and your water flow rate is much lower than mine. I have 2 ( hot water and cold water ) air vents in the pipes to ease complete drainage of the system over winter. Could yours be still open? If so turn clockwise to close. Mine are accessed through a pull up plywood flap in the cupboard below the wardrobe. The pressure did drop once and I found that one of the connections to the pump was loose.

I would definately invest in a EHU lead reel of some sort. I bought mine in Germany. It has a stand and handle to wind up the flex.
best of luck with the rest.

Bob


----------



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Thought I would post the latest on the problems I listed in this post as most of them are now sorted. 

Windscreen washer motor still not working but electricity is reaching the motor so looks like the motor is dead. Thankfully these are not an expensive item so will replace in coming days.

The 2 new leisure batteries have been installed by Steve at Mobile Motorhome Services. Will see how I get on with these before deciding whether I need a solar panel before I go touring. 

Steve also fixed the electric step. Seems the two wires were shorting. New wires fitted and step greased up. 

The toilet filling with water has thankfully stopped. It was causing a problem for a few days but I assume something dried out and the problem stopped.

I have fitted a Reich twin submersible pump and pressure from all taps and importantly shower does seem much improved. Have not used the shower yet but it does look ok. 

Keeping my fingers crossed I don't get too much else fail as I cannot really afford it! Noticed today for example that the horn is not working.


----------

